# Refluxamine okay to take?



## 19467 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello. I don't know if anyone has heard of refluxamine http://www.techmedica.com/refluxamine.html. But I was going to buy this product since I don't respond well to other treatments for GERD. My question is I have high blood pressue, and the product contains glycine, calcium carbonate FCC, and glycerhiza galibra (licorice). I heard licorice can raise your blood pressure, therefore do you think I should buy this product? But the one in refluxamine is supposed to be root extract. Also, I see the licorice in refluxamine is called called glycerhiza galibra, when I look on the internet licorice is called glycyrrhiza glabra, whats the difference between glycyrrhiza glabra and glycerhiza galibra, and is one easier on high blood pressure? Thanks and God Bless


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't know about the product you've mentioned, but I take deglycyrrhized licorice (or DGL) for reflux on days when the meds alone don't help enough. I find it really helps. You can do a google search for it. I bought mine from Swansons (like the flavor better), but a lot of places carry it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Licorice can raise the blood pressure.So you would want to watch that. If you have a cuff at home you can check it with that would be something to do, and talk to your doctor.As best as I can tell galibra is a misspelling. Looking at the site it is galbra, let me check that one. I'm guessing galbra is a misspelling as well???http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69281.cfm is some reliable info from people not trying to sell it.Calcium Carbonate alone is a good antacid and can work for GERD. Assuming Tums or generic calcium containing antacids do you any good.I think I worked it out with this one that for ~$20 you can buy the ingredients separately at the drugstore/GNC store.But people love to spend ~$60 for one or buy two get one free. A lot of internet herbal stuff is priced that way. I think that is the amount someone has to pay to believe it must work, or something.


----------



## 19467 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all, thanks for replying. I'm glad the licorice worked for you madge, I hope to be able to try it.Katlheen the product on refluxamine is called glycerhiza galbra, when I thought the official name of it is glycyrrhiza glabra, strange. Maybe it's two different products? My GERD started with me taking protein drinks =/, so hopefully I can get rid of it. Thanks for replying. God Bless.


----------



## 19277 (Mar 26, 2007)

The glycerhiza in licorice can deplete potassium and raise blood pressure.DGL, which has the glycerhiza removed has been shown to not have this effect while still stimulating healing prostaglandins in your GI tracts.


----------



## 19467 (Mar 24, 2007)

Okay thanks everyone, so is everyone recommending me not take refluxamine or can I try it out? I just need to get rid of the GERD. Thanks and God Bless.


----------



## notatall (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi I have the same problem and it's been bothering me for a long time. I'd like to get rid of it as well. My question is, Have you started taken Refulxamine? Is it working for you? If you haven't bought it, how are you getting rid of GERD? Thank you and god bless.


----------



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought Refluxamine........I returned it a month after I bought it because it only worked when I had severe heartburn. I think it's just a "natural" remedy to heartburn like a Zantac is. It didn't work on a consistent basis, but if I had horrific heartburn, it worked. Hope this helps.


----------

